# Legendary Pokemon vs HST



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

​



*VS.​*

​
Battleground: Seafoam Islands


*Battle conditions*

-Arceus, Palkia, Dialga, Giratina,Kyogre,Groudon,Celebi Uxie, Mesprit,Rayquaza,Zekrom, Reshiram Mewtwo and Azelf are barred from battle

- This is post time skip for Bleach and One Piece

-Aizen is barred from battle

Who wins this fight?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 29, 2012)

Either Giratina effortly curbstomps, Rayquaza lols, or Darkrai rapes.

edit
Including new legendaries

Zekrom and Reshiram can each solo as well and if Victini is there...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2012)

OP


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Why did you leave in Giratina, Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf... they're gods too you know...

Not that it wouldn't be a stomp without them. A lot of these guys have destructive capacities or Hax that are either considered high tier in these universes, or exceeds them out right... Mewtwo, Rayquaza, Celebi , Lugia Darkrai... yeah.... good game.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

EnigmaJ said:


> Why did you leave in Giratina, Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf... they're gods too you know...



Oh shit my bad. Those guys are removed too then.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2012)

make it amputee Pikachu vs HST while you're at it


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> ....



What? I removed the ones that would make this more of a one-sided battle.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> What? I removed the ones that would make this more of a one-sided battle.



Rayquaza pulls out a Fou-Lu and nukes the HST from avobe

Mewtwo mind rapes


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Rayquaza pulls out a Fou-Lu and nukes the HST from avobe
> 
> Mewtwo mind rapes



Sighs...

Fine, Rayquaza, and Mewtwo removed too.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> What? I removed the ones that would make this more of a one-sided battle.



Rayquaza can break escape velocity and destroy life-wiping meteors with HyperBeam.

Darkrai survived attacks from Dialga and Palkia. He also has mind rape hax, capable of putting people to sleep without efffort on his part.

Lugia split the whirl islands apart with a lightning bolt.

Zekrom and Reshiram can physically move a mountain sized structure with their strength without strain. They easily flew past the mesophere, the mountain sized structure was hovering over the globe. This isn't counting hype.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

@FAA

Okay, there now it's even.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't Regigas move continents?

Kyogre flood the arena and Articuno freezes it. The rest of the legendary pokemon sweep up whoever is left.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Now take away Groudon and Kyogre who have the durability to withstand the heat of being submerged in lava or the crushing pressure of being at the bottom of the sea respectively for thousands of years and take an island-mountain busting blast without slowing down ( manga ). Kyogre can generate enough kinetic energy with his fins to produce a tsunami powerful enough submerge an entire island ( anime )... and Groudon matches that with his solar beam.

Also, take away Celebi who can go back through time and kill them all while they are still children.

Articuno also has absolute zero blasts and Entei manipulates volcanic activity. They're also prime candidates for being removed.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

@ Enigmaj

Wouldn't it be fair if I made it Generation I and II Legendary Pokemon (save Mew and Celebi)?


----------



## Calamity (Jan 29, 2012)

You might as well take away all the legendary Pokemon while you're at it. 
And IIRC, Bleach is out of the HST equation, right?


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Bender said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be fair if I made it Generation I and II Legendary Pokemon (save Mew and Celebi)?



It would be really hard to find a "fair" scenario really.

Many of these pokemon have few feats. It's just that in some cases, those "few feats" allows them to solo this, while in other cases those "few feats" aren't enough to allow to them to take on the entire HST at once. This type of fight is a stomp more often than not.


----------



## Island (Jan 29, 2012)

> Legendary Pok?mon vs. HST
> Most Legendary Pok?mon are banned
> Wat.

That said, Lugia solos. By flapping its wings, it conjures 40-day storms. Then there's things like shattering the Whirl Islands and manga Lugia being summoned to destroy human civilization, etc.


----------



## Solrac (Jan 29, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> You might as well take away all the legendary Pokemon while you're at it.
> And IIRC, Bleach is out of the HST equation, right?



how is bleach out of the HST equation?


----------



## Sasukehatemme (Jan 29, 2012)

So which pokemon aren't banned?

Well as said some of them could even solo and hst top tiers are low tier legendary level. all of them makes this a rape thread...


----------



## Skye S (Jan 29, 2012)

Ho-oh revives what dies. 
That's not assuming his destructive capabilities aren't equal to Lugia's.


----------

